

How does one build a team for a solid/good idea? - linuxfault

It&#x27;s probably the million dollar question. I have a very good idea that I cannot execute on myself. I have limited programming abilities and would need a developer. My background is in CS but I have worked in corporate (sales) because money. That over time has degraded my coding abilities. So how does one find&#x2F;build a team? Any particular tools&#x2F;websites? How do you identify good talent? Etc. I am currently working with to get some funding for a small team but you obviously cannot just sell an idea. Thoughts?
======
jhwhite
If there's a startup weekend in your area check that out.

